# The day has finally come!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have scouted and scouted!! I made the rifle Elk hunt with my Brother which was a total strike out!! 
Now it is time to get back to what my scouting showed me. I have found 2 bucks with nearly 30" spreads, monsters in my opinion!! I'll start the hunt for them tomorrow!! The ground is wet and the leaves will be nice and quite for my stalk if needed. 
I'll get in at daylight and hope the big guy comes walking past me!! 
Sleep tight big bucky you'll need your rest!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Let me know if you want help putting the hurt on him......


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

So, what happened with this, hog?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welp, the wind was all wrong for the location that I wanted to set up at. So, with a mature deer like this I called it off I don't want to screw with this guy on a bad day. I have been back since just to check on him and he is still there!! I have to go out of town for work for a few weeks and I'm hoping I can locate him when I get back. 
WORK SUCKS!!!!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Welp, the wind was all wrong for the location that I wanted to set up at. So, with a mature deer like this I called it off I don't want to screw with this guy on a bad day. I have been back since just to check on him and he is still there!! I have to go out of town for work for a few weeks and I'm hoping I can locate him when I get back.
> WORK SUCKS!!!!


Need me to keep an eye on him while your away? Hint hint.


----------

